# Suppressor on a 17HMR



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Would it be worthwhile to have the barrel threaded on my .17 so that my Sparrow will go on it?
Or does the supersonic bullet make it ineffective?
I know a couple of you guys will have an answer for me.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

she's sexy from head to toes.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Watched some YouTube videos and I cannot tell the difference suppressed or not.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Unless you shoot subsonic rounds you will still hear the crack. But, not the "BOOM".


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I recently shot a .22 rimfire with a supressor.*

With sub-sonic loads it was QUIET. With high velocity rounds, it was as loud as an un-suppressed rifle.

I'd like to have a .500 cal rifle with suppressor. Loading a 400 gr bullet to barely sub-sonic it would be a thumper that wasn't loud.

What the heck, I'm old and poor and don't hunt. No rifles for me.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't think they make subsonic ammo for the .17hmr., if they do, I've never seen or heard about it. 

So I'd think you'd be wasting your money. But the cool factor will certainly be there. Maybe a faux suppressor?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

All it will do is make it hearing safe. You will still get the crack from breaking the sound barrier, but it'll be much more pleasant to shoot. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Don't think they make subsonic ammo for the .17hmr., if they do, I've never seen or heard about it.
> 
> So I'd think you'd be wasting your money. But the cool factor will certainly be there. Maybe a faux suppressor?


Already have the suppressor for my 10/22
Sparrow
It will work for the .17 as well. 

Who do you guys recommend to thread the barrel?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

With the exception of my carry guns, I have zero desire to shoot anything unsuppressed ever again. 

Get it threaded and shoot it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Already have the suppressor for my 10/22
> Sparrow
> It will work for the .17 as well.
> 
> Who do you guys recommend to thread the barrel?


Splittine will do it with a pipe threader for a 30 pack of Natty.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Get up with Oneshot (jj) on the pensacola gun forum, he can thread it for you.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Rick Rankin at Lock and Gun in Pens.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*What little I know about supressors and ballistics.*

Do they even make subsonic rounds for the .17 and, if so, why? Why not just use a BB gun? When you lower the velocity of that tiny round, it doesn't have very much going for it. Since you can't hand load for it, it certainly wouldn't be a DIY project.

I'd like to have a .50 SW mag. rifle. Great ole big bullet would give lots of impact and still be quiet at sub-sonic velocity.

I recently fired a suppressed .22 both with high velocity rounds and subsonics. All you could hear with the subsonic rounds was the action cycling. With the high Vel rounds. you got the sonic crack and it was about as loud as an unsuppressed rifle.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

captken said:


> Do they even make subsonic rounds for the .17 and, if so, why? Why not just use a BB gun? When you lower the velocity of that tiny round, it doesn't have very much going for it. Since you can't hand load for it, it certainly wouldn't be a DIY project.
> 
> I'd like to have a .50 SW mag. rifle. Great ole big bullet would give lots of impact and still be quiet at sub-sonic velocity.
> 
> I recently fired a suppressed .22 both with high velocity rounds and subsonics. All you could hear with the subsonic rounds was the action cycling. With the high Vel rounds. you got the sonic crack and it was about as loud as an unsuppressed rifle.


Negative on subsonic 17...

Standard velocity CCI is subsonic, and still enough juice to function in semi autos. 

Mini mags are definitely quieter suppressed, but you really don't get the full benefit of a suppressor until you move up to a bigger cartridge with more powder. 

The suppressor does absolutely nothing to dissipate the sound once a projectile leaves the barrel. For instance, my .308 bolt gun with full power load sounds like a 22lr. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

